
Washington state Dems to push for controversial non-compete legislation again - moonka
https://www.geekwire.com/2018/washington-state-democrats-push-controversial-non-compete-legislation/
======
cimmanom
The legislation outlined is pretty weak. A whole lot of Amazon engineers would
be exempt. The penalties are a pittance. And there’s no provision for
requiring severance.

